# Question about Pastora



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

My T85 is about a week or little more from cutting time. Tomorrow the winds are finally supposed to be reasonable for spraying without spraying the neighbors fields 2 counties over. I know the Pastora will yellow the Tifton but how bad will it be for it if I spray tomorrow?

Thanks for the help.

Buddy


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

What are you trying to kill out?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would wait until new growth after your next cutting....

Pastora is a fairly safe substance to spray in terms of drift, it's sold as a dry flowable and is typically not a problem


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks guys. Decided to wait until after cutting. I took off work today to cut and turned on the news and the rain chances had gone up to 40% Saturday. Guess it will be next week now. Should be a sure bet that it won't rain!

But at least my slab is poured and the building is scheduled for delivery Monday. Should have it up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's one hell of a slab....


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

House and the barn. 2000Sqft house and 5200sqft barn. Been a 4 year process to get here and it had to happen in the middle of hay season.  So much for planning!


----------

